# Adquisición de datos de un sensor



## kukuso (Nov 22, 2009)

Buenas:

No se si estoy en el foro adecuado soy nuevo en esto y ando un poco perdido.
Tengo un sensor IMU conectado al pc y megustaría poder imprimir los datos del sensor mediante un pequeño programa en C. Alguien sabe que librería debo utilizar o como utilizar los drivers del dispositivo, soy nuevo en esto y ando un poco perdido.

Por otro lado, si tengo un sensor de cualquier tipo, por ejemplo un sensor de temperatura y quiero medir la temperatura del cuarto como puedo conectarlo al pc y que me diga a que temperatura está¿? Debo hacer un microcontrolador existen algun tipo  comercial¿?

Muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

kukuso: Es esto tu sensor IMU ?.
http://www.ssl.umd.edu/projects/RangerNBV/thesis/2-4-1.htm
Salu2.


----------



## kukuso (Nov 24, 2009)

Si eso es un sensor IMU es un inercial. Se utilizan para muchas cosas entre ellas en el mando de la Wii. Son tres acelerometros y tres giróscopos puestos en una posición determinadas.

De todas formas, me da igual el tipo de sensor la cosa está en poder obtener los datos de algún sensor. Por ejemplo el sensor de temperatura que tiene ordenador. He mirado por todos lados y nada te explican como instalarlo o sino te encuentras con un programa que ya te lo hace. Pero lo que me gustaría obtener son datos en bruto.


----------



## rcg (Nov 24, 2009)

lo primero es saber que es lo que entrega el sensor.
por ej. mira el lm35 que es un sensor de temperatura.

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM35.pdf

nos entrega 10 mV por cada ºC, sabiendo esto ya podemos pensar en que usar para adquirir esos datos y meterlos al PC, por ej. con un PIC+MAX232 y al PC.

Saludos.


----------



## kukuso (Nov 24, 2009)

Eso era lo que quería saber, no estaba muy seguro pero ya me lo olía. Llevaba varios diás mirando por internet y todo el mundo utilizaba un PIC y ya está pero no sabía si se podía conectar a un ordenador para usarlo como un periférico del PC.
Era lógico porque el PIC lo programas en el ordenador.

Muchas Gracias. Un Saludo.


----------



## Teresita (May 17, 2010)

Buenas noches

Me gustaria saber si me puede ayudar, es ke necesito un programa en MATLAB, ke use un phidgetInterfaceKit 8/8/8. Necesito mucho de su ayuda en verdad, espero su respuesta.


----------



## kukuso (May 18, 2010)

Si mal no recuerdo Matlab tiene una toolbox que te ayuda a programarlo. Cual no lo se pero recuerdo que era algo sencillo utilizarla.


----------



## Teresita (May 18, 2010)

Pero como se llamara ese toolbox??, lo que pasa es que el codigo para detectarlo ya lo tengo lo que en realidad quiero es como hacerlo visual, es decir como hacer que me aparezca en una tabla. Y no e encontrado nada parecido aqui en internet.


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2010)

Saludos Teresita 
Estuve analizando tu duda y yo creo que no es posible hacerlo visual a menos que hagas tu misma el control ActX y que lo aceptara esa plataforma, puesto que la programación de la phidget es por librerías(dll) no controles, honestamente desconozco mathlab pero en VB y C++ y no recuerdo que otros lenguajes es de la misma forma....

Espero te sirva mi comentario...
saludos.
post.end.


----------



## Teresita (May 18, 2010)

el programa en c# ya lo tengo me detecta el phidget e incluso me muestra la Interfacekit del phidget y eso es lo que yo quiero en MATLAB. No se si se podra eso????


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2010)

No veo el por que no... 
claro con un poco de empeño....
 segun lei de matlab



> MATLAB puede llamar funciones y subrutinas escritas en C o Fortran. Se crea una función envoltorio que permite que sean pasados y devueltos tipos de datos de MATLAB. Los archivos objeto dinámicamente cargables creados compilando esas funciones se denominan "MEX-files", aunque la extensión de nombre de archivo depende del sistema operativo y del procesador.



Visual no estaria muy seguro...

Saludos...


----------

